# snapper question



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

Got a quick question for you guys. If I take my boat out to do some red snapper fishing and I have a six year old young man on board, does he count as two snapper like everyone else?
I could not remember the laws regarding kids on board and knew someone on here would know exactly what I needed.
Thanks guys


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes he does


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He can catch too!!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

To add to this: Can a 22 month old count as a person?


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Im stopping by the church daycare sat. am in Orange beach for 10


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

chad403 said:


> To add to this: Can a 22 month old count as a person?


 
Depends on if you have taught him or her to reel in a snapper yet? Some people learn earlier than others. :yes:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone have any kids I can throw under the center console Friday or Saturday ?????? Promise to have PBJ's and water for them and will release them unharmed at the end of the day minus their catch of course.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My grandson has caught Wahoo, AJ's, and plenty of Snapper all by himself. Even when he's yelling we don't help him.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> My grandson has caught Wahoo, AJ's, and plenty of Snapper all by himself. Even when he's yelling we don't help him.


That is an amazing feeling watching your son or daugher tussetl with a fish. I love watching them catch fish more than myself.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> My grandson has caught Wahoo, AJ's, and plenty of Snapper all by himself. Even when he's yelling we don't help him.


How well I remember those days... Loved every minute of it too!


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the responses, 
so he doesn't need any type of license or any paperwork like the rest of us?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just remember, "kid's say the darndest things" when asked.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

seafox said:


> thanks for the responses,
> so he doesn't need any type of license or any paperwork like the rest of us?


No license needed, but he does need to be "actively fishing" for his limit to count, meaning that you can't just catch four fish while he takes a nap.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Just remember, "kid's say the darndest things" when asked.


Yes they do, which is one reason why I make my boys help catch their own limits. They are 4, 6, and 8. They don't always want to reel up fish, especially bigger fish, but I figure that as long as I make them do it we are legal and of course making them do it legally even when they don't want to sets a good example or something.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

On a side note, I don't see it is against the regulations to help a child fight a fish that can be stronger than them. I interpret "actively fishing," as if they are the one's reeling then their actively fishing; so I don't see helping as the wrong thing to do. I'd just leash the rod & reel just in case, so it doesn't suddenly go overboard if they feel they are about to go over.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

My 22 month old son has a lifetime saltwater fishing license and points at them. Are you telling me he doesn't count? If that's the case does a quadriplegic count or a disabled person on the water not count?


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

I sure hope the seas subside soon so I can take my boys fishing... 3 boys + me = 8 red snapper... sounds like active fishing to me!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Trophyhusband said:


> No license needed, but he does need to be "actively fishing" for his limit to count, meaning that you can't just catch four fish while he takes a nap.


You take these NOAA rules pretty serious huh?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

SquidBrand said:


> I sure hope the seas subside soon so I can take my boys fishing... 3 boys + me = 8 red snapper... sounds like active fishing to me!


How old are your boys and how much help are they? I've taken my three boys (4, 6, and 8) a couple times. They all need a lot of help so we only fish one rod at a time and they take turns reeling in the fish. One more adult on the boat or one of the kids being able to fish without help would make a huge difference.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> You take these NOAA rules pretty serious huh?


I think it's and FWC rule, but yeah, with the kids on board I take the rules seriously for two reasons. The main reason is to set an example for them. Regardless of how I feel about the laws, my kids should see me dong the right thing. The secondary reason is that if I were checked and the officer asked them who caught all the fish, they would tell the truth. If I caught all the fish while they played or napped they would throw me under the bus in a heartbeat and I certainly wouldn't ask them to lie.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Resident Lifetime Sportsman (5-12 years of age) Authorizes the holder to take game and fresh and saltwater fish. Also provides the holder with the privileges authorized by the deer permit, management area permit, archery season permit, muzzleloading season permit, crossbow season permit, turkey permit, waterfowl permit, snook permit and spiny lobster (crawfish) permit. 
*Cost: * $701.50 *For Additional Information*

Deer Permit Requirement FAQs: Recreational Licenses Hunting Recreational Licenses and Permits


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Did I miss something, under 16 exempt so why spend $ 701.50 for a license


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cape horn 24 said:


> Did I miss something, under 16 exempt so why spend $ 701.50 for a license


I'm not sure, but maybe there is a discount on the license for youngsters?


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

cape horn 24 said:


> Did I miss something, under 16 exempt so why spend $ 701.50 for a license


The sooner you get the lifetime license the cheaper it is I believe.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wouldn't spend too much on it. Fishing won't be allowed much longer.

I guess we will all be outlaw's before long. Or most of us anyway.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I have read cases where Law Enforcement has determined a youngster was too young to be able to catch the fish alloted to him and cited the others on the boat for being over the legal limit.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I asked FWC about this because for the 4th this year we will be taking a group of children fishing and wanted to make sure we were in compliance with the law.

Customer Kim via CSS Web 06/16/2012 01:06 PM 

Is there an established age or physical criteria that set a point where a child on a boat may possess a bag limit of Red Snapper or any other GOM game fish? I have read much on this topic on fishing forums but no where have I seen any type of regulation printed saying that a 22 month old child on a boat could or could not possess a bag limit of fish legally. 

Response MFM-NF via Email 06/18/2012 01:10 PM 

If a person (including a child) wants to have their own bag limit, they must be the one legally harvesting the fish. So the 22 month old would need to be the one fishing and reeling in the fish themselves. I hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> I asked FWC about this because for the 4th this year we will be taking a group of children fishing and wanted to make sure we were in compliance with the law.
> 
> Customer Kim via CSS Web 06/16/2012 01:06 PM
> 
> ...



Kim they didn't say that you couldn't help them out.:whistling:

We all need a little help from time to time.:thumbup:

Electric reels are nice to have on a boat for the little ones also. Even a 22 month old can push a button.:yes:


----------

